# 6 week old puppies with fleas!



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Guys
Can you puppy people advise me please? We've had handed in at the rescue (I say handed in..actually left on a door step) 8 approx 6 week old JRT puppies! All of them are actually not in bad health but they do have fleas. I'm a dunce with tiny dogs cos our rescue usually on takes on older dogs so could someone advise which treatment will be best for the pups? We've given them a bath last night in a mild flea shampoo (much to their absolute disgust!!) but they still have them crawling all over them!! I know frontline is not recommened for under 8 weeks and to be honest we are guessing they are 6 weeks old and they could be younger so I'm not happy to use any strong chemicals unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi there

Before I picked up my pup she was covered in lice and fleas, I popped down to the vet who gave me a spray (like a garden plant sprayer thing) I treated all the pups with it and the mom, they were free of fleas and lice within two days and no harm done to them either, I can't remember what it is called though, quick phone call to your vet and see what they can give you 

Good luck 

x


----------



## Dorastar (Feb 11, 2008)

If I remember rightly you can use Frontline spray from 3 weeks of age so that should help.

Hope the pups are doing well.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I use Johnsons 4fleas tablets on our pups as they can be used from either 4 or 6 weeks would have a deffinate age for you but I have thrown the box away. This product kill's fleas and lice with in 24 hrs and starts working within 15 mins, I have used this product now for about 5 yrs with out any problems and my pups at 6 weeks are alot smaller than most JRT's. You can buy them from PAH and also The Range if you have one locally, you need to get the box for small dogs and puppies.

Good luck finding them new homes.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think you can use frontline spray as mentioned above x


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks guys new I could relay on you lot!! :thumbsup: 3 already have homes lined up!! We had people on the waiting list for puppies so gave them a call this morning and all have said YES! One guy wanted a 'big dog' but after meeting my JRT Sumo he decided they were big dogs in nice little bodies so he's happy to have one!!!:laugh: Luckily round here JRT's are very popular so I can't imagine we'll struggle...wish same could be said for the staffie and collie types. :sad:


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

All dogs have fleas whatever you use. The only problem with small pups is they could become anaemic if they get invested. I combed my pups night and day form the age of 2 weeks as mum kept giving them a few when feeding them. I would'nt use anything until they have their first injection. The vet gave me frontline for puppies then...Hope this is helpfull


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

"_All dogs have fleas whatever you use_."

Can't say that I agree with that statement! Mine have very occasionally picked up fleas - they are short coated and they sit on my knee so I can see if they have lodgers!

I found Frontline to be completely effective. I'd suggest calling the vet to find out what would be the best and safest remedy to use on the pups.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with Ridgielover, my dogs have never had fleas and I've never used chemical flea stuff on them! Mind you after spending an hour having gorgeous puppy cuddles last night I might be head to toe with them myself!!!:biggrin5:


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

JSR do you have any pics...I would love to see the little babies!!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Poppy09 said:


> JSR do you have any pics...I would love to see the little babies!!


I've got one on my phone, I'll try and download it later.. they are AMAZINGLY cute!!! I'm not tempted...honestly!!!:001_tt1:


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

JSR said:


> I've got one on my phone, I'll try and download it later.. they are AMAZINGLY cute!!! I'm not tempted...honestly!!!:001_tt1:


If I worked somewhere like you do my place would be like a zoo...oh wait I do already have 4 cats and a dog!!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Poppy09 said:


> If I worked somewhere like you do my place would be like a zoo...oh wait I do already have 4 cats and a dog!!


Wouldn't mind but it's not work!!! I don't get paid for it!!:laugh: I wish I just knew when to say no!!! Mind you we've now found homes for 4 of them so its looking good...visiting a local old people's home tonight cos someone told me they were looking for a resident dog and I'm sure a little JRT would be perfect so fingers crossed!!!

Just have to get the bugs off them before we let anyone see them...can't have the new owners going home itching!!!:lol:


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

flufffluff39 said:


> All dogs have fleas whatever you use. The only problem with small pups is they could become anaemic if they get invested. I combed my pups night and day form the age of 2 weeks as mum kept giving them a few when feeding them. I would'nt use anything until they have their first injection. The vet gave me frontline for puppies then...Hope this is helpfull


?????None of my dogs or pups for that matter have had Fleas. If I did have a Bitch that I knew kept giving pups fleas I am afraid I would be treating her well before Mating her


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

clueless said:


> ?????None of my dogs or pups for that matter have had Fleas. If I did have a Bitch that I knew kept giving pups fleas I am afraid I would be treating her well before Mating her


My eldest dog has never had fleas, Fey was infested before I collected her and to be fair I refused to pick her up before she was deliced/flead, I knew the rest of the pups and the mom wouldn't be treated so I did them as well.

I love JRTs


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Changes said:


> I love JRTs


We've got one left!!! :001_tongue:

Thanks guys we frontline sprayed them last night and they are already dropping off them!!! All are reserved now (well except one but I have a feeling he won't be going anywhere as my friend has fallen head over heels for him!!!).


----------

